# ROCK SHOX SID SL DUALAIR 80mm für Kinderbike tunen ?



## wolfsgut (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte die Sid Sl Dual Air 80mm an dem 26er vom Sohn verbauen.
Man liest schon mal, das der eine oder andere die Gabel Kindergerecht tunt.
Kann man das selber machen, bzw. braucht man dafür Spezialwerkzeug ?
Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung dafür ?
Was für möglichkeiten gibt es ?
Ich habe zwar noch nie eine Gabel gewartet, aber es gibt sehr viele Videos im WWW,
aber leider keine die auf Kinder Tunig spezialisiert ist.

Grüße aus der Eifel
Waldemar


----------



## Floh (4. Juli 2016)

Ich habe gerade eine Fox F80 runtergetunt für Kindergewicht. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-float-32-negativfeder-fuer-kindergewicht.807492/
Da muss man ziemlich was machen, weil die Negativ-Feder eine Stahlfeder ist.
Die SID ist dagegen eine Dual Air, das heisst man befüllt die Negativkammer auch mit Luft, was wiederum heisst dass sie sich sehr gut an auch geringere Fahrergewichte anpassen lässt. Außerdem ist sie ziemlich leicht (Manche Versionen unter 1300 Gramm).
Wenn Du z.B. 24" fahren willst und Felgenbremsen, brauchst Du noch einen Adapter der die Bremse tiefer setzt. Scheibe geht natürlich so.
@Roelof und @tripletschiee haben schon SIDs für Kinderfahrräder eingesetzt...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (4. Juli 2016)

Nachdem beide Sids durch meine Werkstatt gewandert sind, ist das wohl mein Thema. Ich bin am Freitag wieder zu Hause, dann schreib ich dir das mal zusammen... Ist nicht recht kompliziert. Zumindest wenn man keine zwei linke Hände hat.


----------



## wolfsgut (4. Juli 2016)

COOL  
Hey Roelof, ich freue mich schon.
Hey Floh, das ist dir ja gut gelungen. Ne Float RL 80mm habe ich auch noch am Start,möchte den Gabelschaft nicht kürzen. 
Und meine SID wiegt 1210 gr ohne Kralle .


----------



## Roelof (4. Juli 2016)

Bist du sicher, dass das eine SL ist, also mit Lockout?


----------



## wolfsgut (5. Juli 2016)

Meine ist ohne Lockout.
War der nicht ab 2002 verbaut ?
Diese müsste 2000 oder 20001 gebaut sein.


----------



## Linipupini (5. Juli 2016)

Was du hast, ist eine 99er SID SL,
Was willst du da den traveln? die ist doch schon auf 63mm,
oder ist die hochgetravelt auf 80mm?
wenn 63mm brauchst du doch nur mit der Luft spielen.
Meikel

Noch was zum schmökern:

http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2007/11/10/10-jahre-rockshox-sid


----------



## wolfsgut (5. Juli 2016)

Okay, dann nur noch auf den SKS Adapter für die Pumpe warten, und hoffen das alles dicht ist.

Merci


----------



## Linipupini (5. Juli 2016)

wolfsgut schrieb:


> Okay, dann nur noch auf den SKS Adapter für die Pumpe warten, und hoffen das alles dicht ist.
> 
> Merci


Da gibt es auch Kappen mit AV- Ventil zum Nachrüsten- sind aber teuer!


----------



## wolfsgut (5. Juli 2016)

Wären das diese ? Habe sie für 36 + Versand bei biker.hu gefunden.
Die SKS Adapter sind dann doch was günstiger.


----------



## Linipupini (5. Juli 2016)

wolfsgut schrieb:


> Wären das diese ? Habe sie für 36 + Versand bei biker.hu gefunden.
> Die SKS Adapter sind dann doch was günstiger.


Jep, das sind sie.
Der Adapter ist günstiger aber fummliger!
Und du musst ihn immer mitschleppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (5. Juli 2016)

Au weh, ja richtig... Das ist eine ganz alte. Miss mal den Federweg durch bitte. Die gab es als 63mm und als 80mm Version, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das nur ein Spacer ist, der den Unterschied macht. 

Was du sonst noch brauchen wirst: Gabelöl 5wt ev. auch 2,5wt (vergleichen, schau auch beim Motorradzubehör, das ist oft günstiger) und ein Fett zum einschmieren der Schaumstoffringe. Ein Dichtungsset wäre eventuell aich gut, es müssen aber nicht die originalen sein
 Ich verwende hauptsächlich Headshox Dichtungen, da hab ich mal ein Konvolut gekauft.

Den Sid-adapter würde ich auf alle Fälle in jeder besser ausgestatteten Werkstatt empfehlen, der passt auch auf so manchem Dämpfer... Meiner liegt neben dem Marzocchi- und dem Fox Ifp Adapter für Talas2

 vom Werkzeug her: 5 und 4er Inbus, Gummihammer und Schraubenschlüssel/Stecknuss für die Kappen, das ist ein 24er glaub ich... Ich hoffe ich hab nix vergessen... ;-)


----------



## wolfsgut (5. Juli 2016)

Au weh...... ?   Ist das alte 99er Modell nich so gut für Kinderbikes ?


----------



## Roelof (5. Juli 2016)

Das wird schon. Bekommen wir hin. Ich würde eher eine jüngere "alte" Sid empfehlen, wenn man die Wahl hat. 

Du musst dich damit abfinden, ggf. ein paar Setup-Varianten probefahren zu lassen, eine 99er SL hab ich noch nicht für Kinder abgestimmt, und schon lange nicht mehr zerlegt. Bitte um Nachsicht, wenn die inmen anders aufgebaut ist, als ich dir dann schreibe.


----------



## wolfsgut (6. Juli 2016)

Sorry das ich grad nicht aktiv bin, habe grad probleme mit meiner Heizung/Warmwasser, deshalb bin ich die nächsten tage erstmal raus hier.
Nächste woche wird wohl alles wieder gut sein.
Grüße
Waldemar


----------



## wolfsgut (12. Juli 2016)

Ich warte immer noch auf den Adapter .


----------



## Roelof (12. Juli 2016)

Hast du alles andere schon zu Hause? Also öl und Werkzeug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (12. Juli 2016)

Und warmes Wasser?


----------



## wolfsgut (12. Juli 2016)

Warmes Wasser ist wieder am Start.
Öl kommt mit dem Adapter.
Dichtungsset habe ich vergessen zu bestellen,hoffe das es so geht.
Ersatz wird umgehend bestellt.
Werkzeug habe ich auch.
Am Freitag hat der Jung Geburtstag, bis dahin wird das nichts.
Habe grad eine neue Mosso M5 verbaut, die wird er erstmal auch cool finden.
Jetzt nur noch das Kurbelproblem lösen und dann ist erst mal ruhe.


----------



## Roelof (13. Juli 2016)

Okay, gib Bescheid, wenn alles da ist. Vl. Schaffen wir es übers Wochenende...


----------



## wolfsgut (14. Juli 2016)

Die Sachen sind angekommen.
Nur leider werde ich es am WE nicht schaffen da mein Sohn Geburtstag hat.
Und weil Familie am Wochenende am Start ist, geht hier erstmal die große Aufreumerei los.
Möchte das alles fein ist. 
Ich habe erst mal Luft gefüllt und werde sie nach dem WE mal einbauen.
Fühlt sich ganz gut an und geht sauber rein und raus.
Weiteres nach dem Wochenende.
Gruß Waldemar


----------



## Roelof (24. Juli 2016)

Ich hab eine Hydraair im Zulauf, die sind sich recht ähnlich...


----------



## doriuscrow (24. Juli 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Hydraair im Zulauf, die sind sich recht ähnlich...


Da bin ich gespannt ... hab auch eine zerlegte Hydra-Air hier rumliegen, die im finalen Stadium auf 50mm getravelt werden soll. 
Hab mir schonmal verschiedene Federn in 1,25mm und 1,5mm Drahtstärke bestellt, denn die Negativ-Feder muss definitiv ersetz werden. Also wenn ihr DIE Lösung findet, um das Teil kindgerecht zu traveln ... bitte mitteilen!


----------



## Roelof (25. Juli 2016)

Ich werde sie nicht traveln. Die 80mm finde ich in Ordnung.


----------



## doriuscrow (25. Juli 2016)

Verstehe - dann werde ich mich daran versuchen. Unsere hat jetzt 100mm und das ist für ein Hotrock24 mMn too much ...


----------



## Roelof (25. Juli 2016)

Wenn die Gabel gut arbeitet, also federt und dämpft bzw. nicht wippt, warum willst du weniger FW zur Verfügung stellen? Wenn die Einbauhöhe hinkommt, würde ich die so lassen...

Edit: okay, das 24 hab ich überlesen....


----------



## wolfsgut (27. Juli 2016)

Heute früh habe ich die Sid montiert,die hat super funktioniert und den vollen Federweg zur verfügung gestellt. Dicht ist sie auch.
Ich werde das die nächsten Tage beobachten und wenn sich nichts ändert,dann bleibt das erst mal so.
Der Junge ist begeistert und Papa sieht die Bergabfahrten im Wald nun etwas entspannter.
Never change a runnig System


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OEMcomputer (29. April 2020)

Roelof schrieb:


> Das wird schon. Bekommen wir hin. Ich würde eher eine jüngere "alte" Sid empfehlen, wenn man die Wahl hat.



Ich grab das hier mal aus, weil ich am Sonntag einen 26" Maxx Lunamaxx Rahmen (35 cm) für meinen Sohn erstanden habe. Den würde ich gern mit einer Federgabel ausstatten. Im Moment ist eine sehr kurze (knapp 40cm) schwarze Stahlgabel verbaut. Kann aber sein, dass die auch nicht original ist, weil Sitz- und Lenkwinkel schon sehr steil ausschauen damit.

Jedenfalls frage ich mich jetzt, welche Gabel mit möglichst kurzer Einbauhöhe ich da verbauen kann.
Die Anforderungen sind:


gebraucht günstig zu bekommen
möglichst leicht
Cantisockel & Scheibenbremsaufnahme
Federweg 50 bis 80 mm. Traveln sollte möglich sein

Die SID wird hier öfter genannt, aber ich hab keine Ahnung von der Modellhistorie.
Welche von denen kommt in Frage bzw. welche sollte man nehmen, wenn man die Wahl hat?
Und woran erkennt man die?

Und noch eine Frage:
Die oft bemängelte fehlende Steifigkeit der SID ist bei Kindern zwischen 30 und 40kg vermutlich irrelevant oder?


----------

